# Dwyane Wade- NBA LIVE 06' Coverboy



## BigZep (Jan 14, 2005)

> Dwyane Wade Takes His Game to the Cover of EA's NBA LIVE 06; Miami HEAT All-Star to Endorse Best-Selling EA SPORTS Basketball Franchise
> 
> REDWOOD CITY, Calif. May 9, 2005--Electronic Arts (Nasdaq:ERTS) announced today that NBA All-Star Dwyane Wade will serve as cover athlete and spokesman for NBA LIVE 06, scheduled for release this fall under the EA SPORTS(TM) brand. Wade is in his second season with the Miami HEAT, where he set single-season franchise records for points per game (24.1) and total points scored (1,854) in helping to lead the HEAT to the top seed in the Eastern Conference Playoffs.
> 
> ...


http://www.easports.com/articles/nbalive06.jsp

get em dwyane.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Great for Dwayne, tons of people get the NBA Live game so his popularity will further increase.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hell yea...

2nd Heat player to be the NBA Live coverman (Tim Hardaway -- Live '98 i think)


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

:cheers: 

I hope being on the cover of a game doesnt get him injured!:gopray:


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> :cheers:
> 
> I hope being on the cover of a game doesnt get him injured!:gopray:


Not sure.. But I think thats only in Madden and SI


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

This man is on the rise, to be as popular as almost any player at the moment except Shaq, he is bigger than life around the world.


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2005)

Thats good stuff right there he deserves it im hoping live 06 is alot better then 05 :clap:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Great to hear, see! DWade > LeBron! :yes:


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

well to be honest with you guys...I like sega's brand of basketball games better. But dangit now I might have to get live 06 just to check it out. 

EA is EVIL!!!


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Good for him.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Thats awesome!! im so happy! i cant wait to buy NBA Live 2006 now!!


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Wade is defnatly a bonafide superstar best cover since garnett in 01 (francis,Kidd,Carter) and Eww melo

If theres a D-wade FC round here plz sign me up


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Thats awesome!! im so happy! i cant wait to buy NBA Live 2006 now!!


yeah same cant wait to buy it


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Dwayne Wade is the man....I love it. He deserves everything he is getting. If my username wasn't DHarris34Phan, it would definitly be DWade3Phan* :biggrin:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

That's great! And also an amazing honor for him!


----------

